# Possible Buy-Western Pleasure



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a horse that I can do open shows with and this mare looks like a candidate. I'm just interested in your opinions on her. Thank you!

Take Me Captive - 5 Year old AQHA Mare

Sire: Last Captive

Very nice all around show mare. Broke very well. Been shown very successfully by a 13 and under and won many first places. Finished in showmanship, western pleasure, horsemanship, Hunter Under Saddle, Equitation, and trail. Very nice mare to be around. Incentive fund enrolled. Trail rides great. Great horse to get the kids or novice amatuer started in AQHA show or open shows. $6000


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like Last Captive babies. They seem to have really good minds and do well in the show ring. A friend of mine has a last captive mare (she's a youth) and does really well on her.

I'm not crazy about the tail carriage on this horse but I do like it. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you farmpony. I have also heard good things about Last Captive babies from friends of mine.

Since the first video wasnt working (darn technology)


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Very nice mare. I would definately go take a look at her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

In vid 2 and.....4, her lope looks stiff and kinda off-balence. But thats just me. Maybe its a WP horse thing.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

No thunderhooves, it's not a 'wp horse thing'... She is very unbalanced and stiff, and I'm not quite sure why. She looks stiff in the jog in her trail video also.

Get X-Rays! I don't think she's worth 6k in this market, she's needing lots of correction.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's just heavy on the forhand. I would look at her. Vet checks are always a plus though. Last Captive babies go for a high price because of his proven record. I actually got to see him compete a few years ago (he's gelded now). He's a nice nice horse, great attitude.

*Color*: gr
*Height*: 16.3H

AQHA-4035048

H-141
*PERFOMANCE RECORD:
*Earnings of $18,156
2003 AQHA World Champion Junior HUS
2002 Congress Champion Junior HUS
2002 AQHA High Point Hunter Under Saddle Stallion
2001 Reserve Champion Congress Millers Open & Limited Open HUS Futurities
3rd World Championship Junior HUS
4th High Point Junior HUS
*SIRE OF:
*Congress Champion Sire
NSBA Leading Sire 

Suffered bilateral inguinal hernias in 2005 and was gelded.


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

For $6,000 I would recommend getting a vet to do a pre-purchase exam... Doesn't hurt to be safe when making the investment.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

The quality of the video is pretty hard to tell, but she looks like she's paddling quite a bit on her front left. She also looks pretty stiff in her front end, particularly in her left shoulder. I think she's worth going to look at but definitely get a vet check on her.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I'm fairly sure I could get her for around 4,500 and of course a vet check would be done.

Being a fairly green rider, do you think I would be able to work with her with weekly lessons, or should I look for a horse that might need less work? I see what you mean with her lope, it's a little iffy. 

And also I agree, her tail is quite annoying.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you mean ride her once per week? No. No serious WP horse will get by with 1 ride per week. 

For $4,500, I'd keep looking for something that's more finished. There are some nice horses around here that are broke, going for that amount.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

No no, I mean riding her with my trainer once a week. I would be riding her around 3-4x a week. I'm also not that serious about showing. A few fun shows this summer is all I really want to do.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Shes cute. Shes quite heavy on the forehand. If all you want to do is little shows you could get better for your price range.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

The owner of the barn I'm at now really likes her and thinks her manners are great so that's a plus. 

We're going to see her tomorrow so I will update on how that goes. I'm hoping she's a good girl.


----------

